# A Year of Honey



## crnp2001 (Feb 18, 2007)

I can't believe that it's Honey's FIRST birthday today! Time has flown by so quickly that it's hard to imagine her as a tiny puppy. This is my 3rd time trying to get this to post (out of practice)...so bear with me.


Honey at 7 weeks...










At 15 weeks in puppy kindergarten...










At 5 months...just one week after major surgery for an intestinal blockage (darn nylons)










At 9 1/2 months after a romping session outside...










Taken 3 days ago...just before the B-day...










Ummmm...FROSTY PAWS!!! No hat, though, Mom!









Woo hoo! Happy 1st Birthday big girl!

arty2::headbang2:banana::jamming::rockon::heartbeat

~Kim~


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

happy birthday honey! you are a beautiful girl!


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Happy 1st to a beautiful golden! Time sure flies!


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday Honey! What a transformation you have had over the past year you beautiful girl you.....


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a fine looking pup she was and a fine looking young lady she has grown into. Happy Birthday Honey! Enjoy those Frosty Paws.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

What a beautiful girl she turned into

Happy Birthday, Honey


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She has grown into a beautiful young lady. They grow up so fast. Happy Birthday Honey!!!


----------



## crnp2001 (Feb 18, 2007)

*such a neat thing...*

...our breeder emailed all of us, wishing the pups a Happy Birthday. One of the other owners emailed all of us with her photo of Honey's sister, Gracie...I emailed everyone with Honey's photo...and it started a chain reaction for most of the 8 puppies from the litter. It's really neat to see how similar, yet very different, they all are.

Her Mom is Pebwin Cressida Supernatura--"Rally" and Dad is Grenadier Pebwin Dirty White Boy--"Boyd." Honey favors her mom to a "T," while some of the others favor their dad. It's neat to see her siblings, and hopefully we can keep in touch. A bit hard to meet up, however, since we live in PA and she was born in MA.

Now I can't wait for Honey to fill in her coat, particularly her tail feathers. At least no one calls her a lab anymore! :doh:

Thanks for the kind words!

~Kim~


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday Honey, from Karlie it is my birthday too!!!!!:wavey:

Ronna 
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

She's lovely! Happy Birthday Honey!


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

Happy Birthday Honey!!!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY HONEY!!!

She is beautiful....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Happy belated birthday Honey. Since you're still getting well wishes, maybe you could talk Mom into another Frosty Paws ????? BTW, you're absolutely beautiful !!!!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

*arty:Happy 1st Birthdayarty:*
*Honey*​


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i love these threads that show them growing! happy birthday, and what do you mean no hat? that just isn't right!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

crnp2001;339462
[B said:


> Now I can't wait for Honey to fill in her coat, particularly her tail feathers. *At least no one calls her a lab anymore*![/b] :doh:
> 
> Thanks for the kind words!
> 
> ~Kim~


LOL she was looking a bit labish in the 15 weeks pic! But soooo cute!
Happy 1st Birthday Honey!!
arty:arty:arty:


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

***Happy Birthday Honey*** you are a little Honey.......aren't you !!


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

She is so beautiful. Happy Birthday to a gorgeous golden Honey.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

what a great progression of pictures... she is gorgeous


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Noooooooooooo! I remember you being worried about the drive home from the breeder! WOW! Time flies.


----------

